# Gash Bell/Zatch bell manga



## Bender (Feb 19, 2008)

A story about how demon children or mamodos are sent to Earth to battle it out so one can be called a king. Kiyo Takamine receives a strange child called Zatch/Gash who helps him makes friends and in return Kiyo promises to help the boy become king of the mamodo world.




The series is over


Anyone know where I can find all chapters of the manga?


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 10, 2009)

I just read the whole thing at One manga and it's not done yet.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 29, 2009)

I just saw 10 new chapters were released, going to read them now.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the anime first and it ended without ever letting us see who would become the Mimodo king. The manga's the only way to see where this is going. I like it too. 

I really wish someone read this Manga as it not great but it does have an interesting story. Besides for anyone who drifts in will Zatch/ Gash ever get as strong as Zeon? Zeon's a beast and I don't think Gash can match him until Kiyo gets really strong.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 13, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Yeah, I saw the anime first and it ended without ever letting us see who would become the Mimodo king. The manga's the only way to see where this is going. I like it too.
> 
> I really wish someone read this *Manga as it not great* but it does have an interesting story. Besides for anyone who drifts in will Zatch/ Gash ever get as strong as Zeon? Zeon's a beast and I don't think Gash can match him until Kiyo gets really strong.


what are u saying, its FUCKING AMAZING


*Spoiler*: _badass pages of ch 236_ 











oh if i remember correctly, the anime went into filler route just after meeting elly and earth


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 13, 2009)

I really like Gash Bell my favorite character is Wonrei im a sucker for martial artists lol


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 17, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> what are u saying, its FUCKING AMAZING
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _badass pages of ch 236_
> ...



I'm sorry, I said that a bout it not being great because nobody posted in here for ages, and I thought no one would read it. 

Yes, I remember the end of the anime but it never answered the premise of the story, so i'm glad that one manga is carrying the new issues that have been translated.

I haven't read all the april 12 scans yet, so let me catch up and we can talk about it.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry about the double posts, but this is about the newest chapter and my post date should reflect this. 
On topic Baou is consuming Gash and Zeon is somehow seeing Gash's history, and it appear Gash was orphaned or abandoned by his father. Yet Zeon refuses to understand that Gash wasn't favored by his father, but was maybe used to bury the power of Baou probably to keep the Demon world safe. 

While Zeon trained to master his lighting power, it appears Gash was left oblivious to his power and is only now learnig what Zeon has trained years to do. The real question is why was Gash kicked to the curb with the grand daddy of all lighting power? I hope someone responds.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

updating what's been going on, it seems that Zatch's recovery from Baou has showed him the key to controlling it full power.
I'm also seeing Zeon as understanding that all his anger an mistrust for zatch may have been misplaced, last few chapters have been great stuff.


----------



## Darth (Aug 6, 2009)

It's an excellent manga. Unfortunately haven't finished it yet cause Null is the only group I can find that's scantalating it.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a brago sig that got me like 10k reps for badassness

Anybody want to see it?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a good manga


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I had a brago sig that got me like 10k reps for badassness
> 
> *Anybody want to see it*?



You've peaked my interest, yeah i wanna see it. BTW it's nice to see some other people read this manga.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

I had only seen the anime, an was shocked when i found the manga and it was still on going.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

On Vol. 3

Needs to catch up quick. I miss the anime


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Did the anime just end with the zophise arc? They us the whole premise and then reneged on the story.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

Only 150 episodes going by the list on Wikipedia.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

I've yet to finish it 

Might have to get back on that


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Only 150 episodes going by the list on Wikipedia.



One manga's up to chapter 270 right now, so you got a lot to go through.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm talking about the anime :3


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm talking about the anime :3



Oh. nevermind.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 7, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> You've peaked my interest, yeah i wanna see it. BTW it's nice to see some other people read this manga.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

I remember first watching the anime when CN started showing it. I then found out about the manga and would follow someone's LiveJournal because they would post summaries of the latest RAWs. I pretty much stuck to it until the manga ended. I recently decided to finally read the manga from the beginning since I would see One Manga add new chapters.



Randomaxe said:


> Did the anime just end with the zophise arc? They us the whole premise and then reneged on the story.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The anime went ahead to the Faudo Arc but then made up it's own ending to it. The anime ends with Kiyomaru and Gash facing off against Sherry and Brago, if I recall.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

so what happened to Zeon? 

lol


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen this and never realized that was Brogo, nice.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw an episode of the anime once. Didn't really like it.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> so what happened to Zeon?
> 
> lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zeon is defeated by Gash at the end of the Faudo Arc in both the anime in manga, though in slightly different ways.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2009)

Thirteen chapters were uploaded to One Manga today.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 11, 2009)

since this is the first time i've read this new stuff it's really throwing off my absorbtion. Got to slow dow so I don't miss too much.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 2, 2009)

according to them, 20 more and it's done.

and up til now, I always thought gash bell has been a"mediocre" manga, but it's definitely gotten awesome with this last arc.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh god this volume is great

everything from the Zophise to now is just amazing


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 2, 2009)

I have question does anybody know if the anime is true to the manga or does it have an original ending or something. I want to watch it but don't to waste my time if it doesn't follow the manga and is just one long filler.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2009)

Anime ends early

its only good for the songs other than that avoid it


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 2, 2009)

if you are going to watch it, switch to manga once zophise arc ends...that is when toei start to move towards a filler ending


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 2, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Oh god this volume is great
> 
> everything from the Zophise to now is just amazing


Yes it is.

But no more Kanchome


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 2, 2009)

I do wish that Gash and Brago fought though before all of this Clear stuff....oh well


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 3, 2009)

who defeated the demon who fought gash barry was it? the demon with an old guy as a partner the one with an astro boy like hair.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 3, 2009)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> who defeated the demon who fought gash barry was it? the demon with an old guy as a partner the one with an astro boy like hair.


im assuming that you are asking who defeated barry

he wasnt defeated by anyone, he sacrificed himself to save gash from a barrier trap


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 15, 2009)

Chapters 304-313 are up on One Manga.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 15, 2009)

Kanchome had become so awesome at the end there it completely blew me away, but then Folgore just defines GAR!  "The Lion and the Hippo" had to be the very best Folgore chapter ever!  When he first appeared I had no idea this huge dork of a book-holder that I absolutely hated would become one of, if not my number one favorite character!

Too bad Kanchome got the axe before the final battle even began but I guess I can see why.

Mangekyou Sharingan-level illusions that can be activated simply by looking at the light he emits/hearing his voice/being touched by any part of his body, even a single strand of hair(!) + actual high-level shape-shifting (to make it easier to touch you by turning his individual strands of hair into tentacles) is just too haxxed to be allowed!  He'd have soloed Clear Note before the nihilistic bastard could ever figure out the trick behind it!

Umagon and Tio went out like champs too, but I wish they had actually gotten to help contribute to the actual fight with Clear before being defeated.


Come to think of it, while he has really cool powers and attacks, Clear Note is rather boring for a final villain.  Rather bland personality, weaksauce motivation ("I was 'born' to kill all demons, including myself!"... yeah), and his design really isn't as unique as some of the other bad guys.

I actually preferred his original appearance (when he just looked like some scrawny, gangly human teenager) over his "perfect body" (looks like some cliched fantasy-RPG villain).

At least the battle itself is suitably dramatic, but somehow I felt Zeon would have made a better final villain.


----------



## G-Man (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually, that's one thing I like about this series.  The bad guys are treated with respect.

Even fodder villains are genuine threats, includingt he stupid, quirky ones (and not all of them are stupid thugs either), and when the heroes fight someone out of their league, they either get their asses kicked, end of story, and survive to fight another day because of luck, or they have to gang up on said bad guy, and even resort to self-sacrificing tatics to win!

I had never imagined so many of the good guys would be taken out just getting to Zeon!

And some of the minion bad guys were pretty cool.  Rodeux earned some props for turning on Zeon in the end for the sake of his pride, and who would have thought that freakin' hideous hag, Roper, and her wimpy demon, Papiurio, would grow on me?  

Roper - "We decided to buy a nuclear fallout shelter and hide in it until the tournament is over, and when everybody else has beaten each other up, we can come out when its safe and Papiurio will be King!  Pretty smart plan, huh?"

I nearly busted a gut at that one!


----------



## Genei (Sep 15, 2009)

tl;dr  this manga is awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 





ROCK N' ROLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can say that for a final arc, it is pretty damn epic....usually final arcs are kidn of a letdown, but not this one..so much win....but i really hope brago and gash would fight after they beat clear....sigh

oh and what exactly is clear's power?


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 16, 2009)

Anihillation.

You guys do know that Clear is limited to 50% of his power because of the shield he's placed on his partner right?

If he removes that shield, Zatch and Brago are getting their asses handed to them HARD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, I just finished reading Vol.30 and Clear was truly a beast to be reckon with. Hopefully the training during those 10 months will produce some fruitful results. 

*goes off to read Vol.31*


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 30, 2009)

the epicness just does not stop


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2009)

It's the beginning of the end...


----------



## migukuni (Sep 30, 2009)

i think zeon is a more last boss character to be honest


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2009)

Clear's real body looks like a badass piece of well drawn shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been tempted to read the scan for ch.323 for quite some time now, but I don't want to skip the yet to be scantlated ch.315-322


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I've been tempted to read the scan for ch.323 for quite some time now, but I don't want to skip the yet to be scantlated ch.315-322



Fight the temptation, it'll be alot better to read it all at once then skipping ahead to the final chapter.  Doing that would really ruin the ending IMO.


----------



## Kittan (Sep 30, 2009)

Gash Bell is the greatest fucking manga of all time may it live forever oh my god its soo good im gonna cry when it ends


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2009)

Scan for ch.315 has been released.


----------



## Genei (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't wait until
*Spoiler*: __ 



Danny Time


----------



## migukuni (Oct 1, 2009)

is danny gonna come back?


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 1, 2009)

grrr..i want them to release it all at once! rahhhhhhhhhh

and i think its more fit to have clear as the last villain than zeon..because if zeon was..that's way too "expected". you know?

and i like how the author decided to bring the manga back to demons fighting each other again rather than everyone teaming up to save someone or something, although everyone is teaming up to fight clear, but you know, this arc is really really awesome!


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 1, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> grrr..i want them to release it all at once! rahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> and i think its more fit to have clear as the last villain than zeon..because if zeon was..that's way too "expected". you know?
> 
> and i like how the author decided to bring the manga back to demons fighting each other again rather than everyone teaming up to save someone or something, although everyone is teaming up to fight clear, but you know, this arc is really really awesome!



Well, Brago and Gash are the only two demons left.  It's in their best interests to team up to fight Clear Note.  He'd crush either of them alone.

I really liked the team-up parts of the manga more than the one-on-one battles.


----------



## Genei (Oct 1, 2009)

migukuni said:


> is danny gonna come back?



.............


*Spoiler*: __ 



SPOILERS




*Spoiler*: __ 



PLEASE




*Spoiler*: __ 



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)





*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah

and before I forget


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Well, Brago and Gash are the only two demons left.  It's in their best interests to team up to fight Clear Note.  He'd crush either of them alone.
> 
> I really liked the team-up parts of the manga more than the one-on-one battles.



istill wanted gash and brago to fight each other =/


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 1, 2009)

Kaze no Kathius said:


> Well, Brago and Gash are the only two demons left.  It's in their best interests to team up to fight Clear Note.  He'd crush either of them alone.
> 
> I really liked the team-up parts of the manga more than the one-on-one battles.



istill wanted gash and brago to fight each other =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2009)

Scan for ch.316 is out


----------



## eunique (Oct 4, 2009)

danny is back wow


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2009)

what the hell? How in god's name is Danny going to help Zatch defeat Clear? Unless that spell is one that brings back other demons and gives Zatch their power, I really don't see how he's going to beat Clear....

And combining them into one super attack is just  

that better not happen.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 4, 2009)

I heard that was the case from my friend who lives in Japan.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2009)

That's disappointing.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 4, 2009)

i don't remember danny that well....what was his power?..haha


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> i don't remember danny that well....what was his power?..haha



He can recover from any wound. 

So, basically Gash's new ability just borrowed a power from a fellow demon. At least that's what I gathered so far from ch.316. It could be more be something more...but I won't know until the next chapter is released.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm not liking the direction this is taking...blah


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm, this Danny stuff sounds fishy.  Hopefully the next chapter will lay some of my doubts to rest.

I was hoping that Gash/Brago would be able to put him down together, but oh well.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2009)

It'd be kick-ass if Ted came back thou 

He's one of the coolest Mamodo's in the series pek pek


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It'd be kick-ass if Ted came back thou
> 
> He's one of the coolest Mamodo's in the series pek pek



I'll second that, Ted was very badass.  

Zeno was a favorite of mine though, I liked him alot.  At least he went out strong.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 5, 2009)

danny, ted and zeno are my fave's

in the bookmasters that guy that had roppes was cool... apollo or something


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2009)

I just want to see Zeon and Barry come back. That'd be kickass.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 5, 2009)

317 is out
all the current bets (and their maintainers) of the FC


----------



## Kittan (Oct 5, 2009)

Omg I think im gonna cry

Gash Bell is the greatest.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 6, 2009)

where's brago... tio umagon roppes and kyanchome


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2009)

unbearably lame. 

I hate this friendship power crap. I was hoping Zatch would actually win on his own for once.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 6, 2009)

migukuni said:


> where's brago... tio umagon roppes and kyanchome



Next chapter maybe.

Power of friendship for the win, literally.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL..I don't care how many of Gash's allies come to his aid, as long as I got see Victoreem's victory pose, this chapter was epic enough.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL3F5MFTm0s[/YOUTUBE]




*Edit:*

Scan for ch.318 is now out.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 8, 2009)

This chapter was on point. So many allies kept coming. I can't wait for Zeon to step up if he does.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 8, 2009)

I watched alot of the first season english dub of this series and liked it alot. Is the manga going strong enough that you all would suggest me catching up?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 8, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> I watched alot of the first season *english dub *of this series and *liked it alot*. Is the manga going strong enough that you all would suggest me catching up?



thats pretty much enough reason


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2009)

This fight just went to a whole new level since they're now going to fight in outer space :S


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2009)

A whole new level of idiocy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2009)

Darth said:


> A whole new level of *idiocy*.



Wasn't that how it was geared towards since *ch.1*, which is what made it so funny to begin with


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> This fight just went to a whole new level since they're now going to fight in outer space :S



I hear it only gets crazier from there. 

Also puts Gash's and Umagon's speed up to ridiculous levels with that shin spell.



Darth said:


> A whole new level of idiocy.



Fights throughout the manga often had over the top stuff in it. Although this one is just Gash awakening the power inside him that allows for him to use the spells of demons he met.

But when you look back through the series and Gash's actual goal it fits. He tried to understand most of the demons he fought/met along with carrying on their dreams when they were sent back to the demon world.


----------



## p0l3r (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow I just read the first chapter and i'm already lovin this series  funny stuff


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

Scan for ch.319 is now out.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 12, 2009)

baou is HUGE


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2009)

Ch.320 has been scantlated.


----------



## Darth (Oct 19, 2009)

And it sucked.

Stupid cliffhangers...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2009)

The ending if that chapter almost looked like the ending of the anime, except that the fight actually started between Gash and Brago 

I wonder why the anime decided to change the Faldo storyline and then skip everything about Clear's arc


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 19, 2009)

FINALLY YES!!!!

but can the fight really wrap up in 3 chapters?...
and the fight better be shown...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2009)

Ch.321 is out.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2009)

and it also sucked.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like the way this manga has ended. Epic battles, amazing artwork.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They killed off Brago in the lamest way ever. 

He couldn't even resist Baou?  

That's disappointing.  I expected FAAR more from him.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 22, 2009)

Darth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Baou is Gash's Ultimate techinique. In the end brago also used his ultimate technique and Baou broke through it. Can't really expect more when a giant dragon just broke through your best technique and is still coming can you.?


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice kekkaishi set weeeew

on topic: i wanna know what happens next... brago vs gash lacks more fire power fighting coz we already know all their abilities


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 22, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder why the anime decided to change the Faldo storyline and then skip everything about Clear's arc



At the time the story was on the Faudo Arc, Raiku had broken his hand so he couldn't draw for months and the manga went on hiatus. Since the people responsible for the anime wanted to finish it soon, they decided to write their own version of the arc and the ending.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

what happened in the faudo arc anime? i havent watch the anime, where can i find it?


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Oct 22, 2009)

There were a lot of changes. For instance, Ted fights with Cherish instead the armor guy, and Bari and Keith don't have their books burned during their fight. Also, Zeon doesn't regret of his evil acts and make peaces with Gash like in the manga.

And I think you can find the episodes on Anime Destiny site.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 22, 2009)

so when did barry and keith got their books burned? and zeon is still an enemy in the anime?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2009)

migukuni said:


> so when did barry and keith got their books burned? and zeon is still an enemy in the anime?



Well, the anime did a major drift in the storyline around episode 138 (ch.211 of the manga) in terms of the battles. Zeon is the final enemy and it did take place within Faldo but the fight was very different from the manga. 

I believe Barry was teleported out of Faudo (after Zeon was defeated) in the anime so he was safe. In fact they switched up alot of fights and we had people surviving (or being defeated) that were the opposite of the manga.

The funny thing is that the anime ended with Gash and Brago fighting at the end (almost exactly like the end of ch.320), but that's where the anime ended. But the fight happened a few months after the Faldo incident and their was no Clear arc or talk about the final 10 demons left. In fact we don't know how many were left at the end of the anime.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2009)

Majeh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Baou is Gash's Ultimate techinique. In the end brago also used his ultimate technique and Baou broke through it. Can't really expect more when a giant dragon just broke through your best technique and is still coming can you.?



Hmm.. 

Brago was still oneshotted. And I'm still quite disappointed. Ultimate Tech or no. Plenty of fodder have survived Baou before.


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 22, 2009)

i can't agree with what everyone saying how it sucked, because honestly, i was satisfied and felt very touched by the end of the chapter. 

overall, i can say that in the beginning, i thought some of the designs were silly and the battles were too drawn out, but when it all came down to it, the final arc definitely changed my mind and am going to reread it.

i cannot complain at all about the final fight.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 22, 2009)

Darth said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Brago was still oneshotted. And I'm still quite disappointed. Ultimate Tech or no. Plenty of fodder have survived Baou before.


which fodder has survived gash's upgraded baou?

kanchome and clear were the only ones who survived it, and kanchome would have become king if clear didn't cheap shot him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a feeling this fight would end quickly, and now there's only two chapters left to wrap everything up. For what it's worth Brago put up a good fight...too bad it was against the main character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2009)

Scan for ch.322 is out now ^_^


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 26, 2009)

quite an emotional chapter, man oh man

i love the way this manga is ending, so epic


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2009)

Read the last two chapters (322 & 323) and I have to say it was a pretty good ending. Even as King, I'd figure Gash would be still going to school with everyone else xDD

And as for Kiyomaru, I knew he would choose to keep his memories over any potential treasure.


----------



## Bender (Oct 26, 2009)

It's a bit messed up he has to part with Gash though 

Gash and the others will be able to come back right?


----------



## Darth (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope not.

Man, this manga has been going downhill ever since Zeon lost. Whatever, I suppose it was still worth reading. Although the ending wasn't epic at all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2009)

Gash better get creative within the next 1000 years or we're going to see another battle for King and the next victor might not be as kind


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2009)

So it's over.

Well, the ending wasn't great but it wasn't terrible either. I'd give this manga a 7/10 overall.

Good show.


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

i want to ask you guys,is this manga good?and what it is about?


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 28, 2009)

UltimateCasshern said:


> i want to ask you guys,is this manga good?and what it is about?



it's about a battle between 100 demon children sent to earth to determine the next demon king.  they pair up with a human and fight alongside them.

and it's a pretty good manga overall.  to be honest, in the beginnig, it seemed a little slow and stupid, but it definitely picks up and draws out great emotions.

so i say it's def a good read.

and oh yeahhh

for the last chapter...anyone think it'd be maddd awkward between zophise and brago and any other demons that went crazy on each other in the demon world? hahaha


----------



## G-Man (Oct 29, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Gash better get creative within the next 1000 years or we're going to see another battle for King and the next victor might not be as kind



That's just it.

In the last chapter, Gash implied that the test would happen irregardless of what he did, and that it was actually for the best.

All those conflicts, and bonding with their human partners, helped the demon children grow up, so to speak, and allowed them to better appreciate their own world and how they had to work together to protect it (as well as making many of them better people such as Brago, Bari, Kanchome, Tio, Gash himself, Zenon, that one winged guy whose partner was the girl with the metal mask, etc).

Gash's father was apparently a relatively kind king, maybe not as kind as Gash plans to be, but not some evil tyrant.

The winner of the next tournament will likely be the one who has developed the strongest bond possible with his/her partner, ie - the one with the strongest heart!

The tournament, the test of the Gods, is inherently "rigged" as to favor whomever has the best qualifications to be a good ruler.  The one who has the potential to have the strongest heart!

Granted, its not perfect, someone with a strong and pure heart might get unlucky and eliminated early on, but overall, the selfish tyrants like Zophis (who took advantage of an unforseen result from the previous tournamant; the demon children sealed in stone by Goron), are inevitably screwed!  They will eventually run into someone stronger, or whose willpower surpasses their dirty tricks.

Even if the winner is not kind per say, he likely won't be the "worst" possible candidate since he'll likley have been the "bad guy" with the strongest heart (sort of like how Dr. Doom is loved by his own country, Latveria, because he takes very good care of them as his pride dictates he must)!  Probably some "bad guy" with a strong sense of honor or an anti-hero type (like Brago and Bari).

Clear Note was an anomaly, probably one created by the Gods themselves to ensure that all of the Demon World would be united under Gash (as the children's spirits united to give him their strongest spells against Clear), not to destroy the Demon World as Clear himself mistakenly believed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2009)

My one complaint is that i wanted a flashback with Gashs dad and Gorons final fight


----------



## Smoke (Oct 31, 2009)

I just caught up right now. I've been reading it for the passed 2 weeks and now there's like an emptiness in my heart


This manga did make me laugh so many times tho.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 26, 2010)

Damn I can't believe I just finished this. This manga has so much lols.


----------



## Wade (Sep 8, 2010)

So did Gash became the king or something ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah he becomes king in the end


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2010)

Up to volume 18 (Brago/Zofis fight)

Great manga so far.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok Faudo arc is one of my favorite overall manga arcs.


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2010)

Faudo arc was quite awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 5, 2010)

Is Viz still printing this? I really would like to complete my collection of this series.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, it's already been a year since the manga ended.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 5, 2010)

Got my answer and I should have looked further... Viz discontinued their translations... Fuck...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

They stopped at volume 25

ie. the middle of the Faudo arc.


also they recently erased all evidence the manga ever existedfrom their website


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2010)

Gash Bell, was so awesome series. Really.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah like I said, I'm near the end of the Faudo arc.  This whole thing is fucking insane.  

Fucking _everyone_ but Brago showing up to fight.

Pretty big number of characters getting their books burned.

Kiyo 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking getting killed then coming back pretty much invincible




Faudo waking up and preparing to go all Godzilla on Japan

Zeon vs Zatch finally happening




yeah this is one of my favorite arcs so far.  it's going to take a cop out of titanic levels for this not to make my top 10 list.



edit:  wait

is that Brago flying a fighter plane?


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait, till you read the Clear Note arc. It's awesome as well.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 7, 2010)

It's been such a long while since I've heard anything regarding this particular manga, the last time I either read a chapter or saw an episode was about three years ago.

I did enjoy it, though, especially the Faudo arc. it was completely monstrous and pure annihilation -- some saddening parts as well.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2010)

damn the whole first fight with Clear Note.  Clear just beating the shit out of everyone but they were still able to make him retreat 

Ashuron was awesome


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT _*KANCHOME *_BEAT BAOU ZAKERUGA


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 9, 2010)

Idk I really hated the Faudo arc. It was a chore to get through


----------



## Tangible (Nov 9, 2010)

Blah I'm only on like chapter 39. Sometimes I feel like this manga really, REALLY drags and is a chore to get through. Promise me things get good soon? : [


----------



## Phunin (Nov 9, 2010)

Blagh, I need to finish this series. I watched the American dub and loved it, but they canceled the show. I definitely need to finish this.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 9, 2010)

Phunin said:


> Blagh, I need to finish this series. I watched the American dub and loved it, *but they canceled the show*. I definitely need to finish this.



I will always dislike them for cancelling this show.


----------



## Franky (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude. Kanchome is the shit. Folgore/Kanchome easily tie with Franky for my favorite anime characters of all time.

Btw, if any of you are interested, the Konjiki no Gash Bell RP is starting up again, just click on the image in my signature!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 8, 2011)

I finally finshed it and there were a bunch of times I almost cried I have to say this was amazing, I've never read a manga I was into besides one piece and in some categories it beat it. But I loved it and it was near perfect (only thing though I would have liked brago vs zeon or brago vs barry )


----------



## Thor (Feb 8, 2011)

I cried like twice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2011)

> Makoto Raiku will publish a new one-shot Konjiki no Gash!! side story in the April issue of Kodansha's Bessatsu Shonen Magazine on March 9. The new manga story will celebrate the 10th anniversary reprint of the original Konjiki no Gash!! manga series in a smaller bunko format....


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 11, 2011)

o0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2011)

Clear note is a monstrous friend


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice **


----------



## Wade (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm planning to watch the anime. Is it worth or not ? Does it stick to the manga to the end ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know about the Japanese sub, but the English dub is quite annoying, IMO.

Manga is legit though. Makes me laugh all the time.


----------

